# Ebay Idiot



## Freqman1

So some of you may have seen the girls blue (1955) Phantom I have listed here as well as EBay. So today I get the following message from jamebrannons-0:
*New message from: jamebrannons-0 (33


)*
*What is the Serial Number on this Bike?*
*Look under the Crank Housing for it.*



I reply
*New message to: jamebrannons-0*
*I'm guessing you are new to classic bikes. Starting in 1952 Schwinn moved the serial number to the left rear drop out. The serial is T82597 putting the frame date at 20-25 Oct 1955. Thanks for your interest.*

He responds
*New message from: jamebrannons-0 (33

)*
*On the contrary..My Dad was a Schwinn Dealership...*
*I own 31 Schwinn bicycles..*
*10 of them are Phantoms.. All are restored as originals..*
*Your Bike is no where as regards color..color by*
*segment/scheme/shade of originalbikes..even*
*Handle bars are questionable..if yours started out as original,*
*you have missed your..objective of repaint,etc..good luck*
*with your misguided offering.*

  My reply (he's starting to piss me off now...)
*New message to: jamebrannons-0*
*So you mean to tell me that you own 10 Phantoms an you didn't know they moved the serial in 1952? I have seven original Phantoms along with Aerocycle, Deluxe Autocycle. Cycleplane, Motobike and that's just the Schwinn's. You, my friend, are dillusional. I would hate to see your "restorations". Talk to Bob Ujszaszi about my bike and see what he says. BTW if you don't know who he is you don't know anything about Schwinns. Post your bikes up on the Classic and Antique Bicycle Exchange (CABE) forum and lets see what ya got. *

  His final response
*New message from: jamebrannons-0 (33

)*
*You go F*** yourself..They moved the ID location early in year from original location...You want someone to post their owner-ships for you and all to see?*
*Time you take a lesson in security. You want to sell something as a valuable original...then restore it just as it came out to sh*theads like you.*


*Obviously James has issues and probably didn't do well in school. I put him on my blocked bidder list. Just thought I would share in case anyone else runs into this tool. V/r Shawn*


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty

I suspect 'James' there, like a lot of other people running around loose these days has a chronic substance abuse problem


----------



## Allrounderco

Haha - 33 Feedback.

You were composed in your correspondence.


----------



## Freqman1

I probably should have just let it go but decided not to give stupidity a free pass today! I’d still love to see his “restored” bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey

Wow! His problem is he doesn't know what he doesn't know. I meet lots of people like that. I know the more I learn about these old treasures, the less I think I know. Barry


----------



## Boris

True, this guy was over the top, but I probably would have just let him know where the serial number was located on the bike without telling him where he ranked on the collector scale.


----------



## Allrounderco

Remember when we were grade schoolers and out of insecurity some of us or our peers would make up stories about our fathers as if that somehow made us better. I particularly recall the next door neighbor who liked to tell me about how is father worked for some big company, and invented this and that. Fine, I can’t disprove it. But you’re still the foster kid in the tract house next door. At least my neighbor put a name to his father’s fantasy business.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Blackbomber said:


> Haha - 33 Feedback.



I think that is a reference to "Transactions "    ( Buying and Selling Total )          Anyhoo...............Thanks ,  Shawn for sharing what happened with this "Expert"


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty

I believe social media has a lot to do with James's problem. Faceplant, twitter, snapchat et al have fostered a corrosive atmosphere regarding how people interact with strangers on the internet. If you contradict or disagree with people these days they instantly get defensive and take it as an assault on the core of their humanity.
I see it happen all the time here on this website. People didn't used to be that way not that long ago.


----------



## catfish

Meth is a real problem.


----------



## vincev

Guys like that kknow enough to be dangerous.lol They can ruin your day if you let them.


----------



## Euphman06

This is kind of like (to an exaggerated degree) all the nice people out there that will fight you tooth and nail on their fork being clearly bent. "Came that way from the factory". Ok buddy, whatever you say...


----------



## SirMike1983

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> I believe social media has a lot to do with James's problem. Faceplant, twitter, snapchat et al have fostered a corrosive atmosphere regarding how people interact with strangers on the internet. If you contradict or disagree with people these days they instantly get defensive and take it as an assault on the core of their humanity.
> I see it happen all the time here on this website. People didn't used to be that way not that long ago.




There are instances where the internet is a self-corrupting resource. What concerns me is not so much that the supposed expert turns ugly when confronted with real information, but that you have to ask, "how many people has he fooled?" He's got a story about his dad being a Schwinn dealer and knowing all these different things. Most regular people will take what he says in good faith, and now they too have misinformation. Some might repeat what they've heard. On the internet, false information and true information alike tend to be disbursed freely, and the true information does not always carry the day. A guy like this won't be set straight. He'll just keep repeating these stories and ideas. He won't fool people who have real information, but he sure might fool more than his share of people if he can act convincing enough.


----------



## Boris

SirMike1983 said:


> There are instances where the internet is a self-corrupting resource. What concerns me is not so much that the supposed expert turns ugly when confronted with real information, but that you have to ask, "how many people has he fooled?" He's got a story about his dad being a Schwinn dealer and knowing all these different things. Most regular people will take what he says in good faith, and now they too have misinformation. Some might repeat what they've heard. On the internet, false information and true information alike tend to be disbursed freely, and the true information does not always carry the day. A guy like this won't be set straight. He'll just keep repeating these stories and ideas. He won't fool people who have real information, but he sure might fool more than his share of people if he can act convincing enough.




Only SUPERBIKEMAN can save us!


----------



## Archie Sturmer

When I read the title, I thought the idiot might be me, again this time, for up-bidding on an auction too early, or something.
But then I read the description, and recently I asked a seller to look *under the bottom bracket *for a serial number!

I was unsure what it was - A&S, GWM, Davis - no idea where the serial number might have been.


----------



## THE STIG

another wizard


----------



## Allrounderco

Archie Sturmer said:


> When I read the title, I thought the idiot might be me, again this time, for up-bidding on an auction too early, or something.
> But then I read the description, and recently I asked a seller to look *under the bottom bracket *for a serial number!View attachment 1038297
> I was unsure what it was - A&S, GWM, Davis - no idea where the serial number might have been.


----------



## kreika

I wish you’d kept feeding the fire Shawn. It’s good for a laugh.


----------



## mr.cycleplane

remember when you were a kid-this is way back-not talking about the everybody gets a trophy generation- our report cards had a section called 'citizenship' and there was the [ box ] with the phrase...'does not play well with other children'. obviously he got one of these a few times a year-maybe for several years!


----------



## Barto

Just another keyboard tough guy with a big mouth and little emotional control.


----------



## slick

Looks like a pissing match between two know it all ego maniacs. Where's my popcorn. 
I personally wouldn't have responded. Simple as that. Why add fuel to a fire?


----------



## Freqman1

slick said:


> Looks like a pissing match between two know it all ego maniacs. Where's my popcorn.
> I personally wouldn't have responded. Simple as that. Why add fuel to a fire?



Ok Chris--I got it--for some reason you don't like me. The feeling is becoming much more mutual.


----------



## SKPC

slick said:


> Looks like a pissing match between two know it all ego maniacs. Where's my popcorn.
> I personally wouldn't have responded. Simple as that. Why add fuel to a fire?




Yes, but who doesn't like a good, old fashioned Barn Burning?   Old barns ablaze with dry fuel is a sight to see.  People show their ignorance and a lack of schooling in plain sight when they can't properly spell words or construct a sentence that is interpretable: =Your 1st clue.  Lots of people like that out there!   You either know or believe you know, right?
When presented with overwhelming evidence, you must re-think your position.  Hard to do for all of us.  Love The Cabe!


----------



## 5760rj

SKPC said:


> Yes, but who doesn't like a good, old fashioned Barn Burning?   Old barns ablaze with dry fuel is a sight to see.  People show their ignorance and a lack of schooling in plain sight when they can't properly spell words or construct a sentence that is interpretable: =Your 1st clue.  Lots of people like that out there!   You either know or believe you know, right?
> When presented with overwhelming evidence, you must re-think your position.  Hard to do for all of us.  Love The Cabe!



ah come on everybody, give this guy a little lead way, it's very possible that his dad was a Schwinn dealer, he just didn't meantion that it was in a hobby store selling 1/16" scale size model kits, and we all know how hard it is to find the serial number on thoes, as well as frankinstein the mummy, werewolf and many others. as for his Bad attitude and potty mouth is a result of his dad never permitting him to open the boxes to play with them, and thus....trolls ebay with frustration of issues on Schwinn phantom serial numbers that never matched the Franklin Mint ones......


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

Sounds like a fun guy to argue politics with at a bar, assuming he's drinking age.


----------



## Nashman

Freqman1 said:


> So some of you may have seen the girls blue (1955) Phantom I have listed here as well as EBay. So today I get the following message from jamebrannons-0:
> *New message from: jamebrannons-0 (33View attachment 1036878)*
> *What is the Serial Number on this Bike?*
> *Look under the Crank Housing for it.*
> 
> 
> 
> I reply
> *New message to: jamebrannons-0*
> *I'm guessing you are new to classic bikes. Starting in 1952 Schwinn moved the serial number to the left rear drop out. The serial is T82597 putting the frame date at 20-25 Oct 1955. Thanks for your interest.*
> 
> He responds
> *New message from: jamebrannons-0 (33View attachment 1036879)*
> *On the contrary..My Dad was a Schwinn Dealership...*
> *I own 31 Schwinn bicycles..*
> *10 of them are Phantoms.. All are restored as originals..*
> *Your Bike is no where as regards color..color by*
> *segment/scheme/shade of originalbikes..even*
> *Handle bars are questionable..if yours started out as original,*
> *you have missed your..objective of repaint,etc..good luck*
> *with your misguided offering.*
> 
> My reply (he's starting to piss me off now...)
> *New message to: jamebrannons-0*
> *So you mean to tell me that you own 10 Phantoms an you didn't know they moved the serial in 1952? I have seven original Phantoms along with Aerocycle, Deluxe Autocycle. Cycleplane, Motobike and that's just the Schwinn's. You, my friend, are dillusional. I would hate to see your "restorations". Talk to Bob Ujszaszi about my bike and see what he says. BTW if you don't know who he is you don't know anything about Schwinns. Post your bikes up on the Classic and Antique Bicycle Exchange (CABE) forum and lets see what ya got. *
> 
> His final response
> *New message from: jamebrannons-0 (33View attachment 1036880)*
> *You go F*** yourself..They moved the i.d. location early in year from original location...You want someone to post their owner-ships for you and all to see?*
> *Time you take a lesson in security. You want to sell something as a valuable original...then restore it just as it came out to sh*theads like you.*
> 
> 
> *Obviously James has issues and probably didn't do well in school. I put him on my blocked bidder list. Just thought I would share in case anyone else runs into this tool. V/r Shawn*




This does sound funny and off the wall for sure. Thanks for sharing. Perhaps he is Canadian?  You sure got the EGO thing right!!!


----------



## Nashman

slick said:


> Looks like a pissing match between two know it all ego maniacs. Where's my popcorn.
> I personally wouldn't have responded. Simple as that. Why add fuel to a fire?



I agree. Someone has a big ego here.


----------



## Nashman

frankandpam said:


> Sounds like a fun guy to argue politics with at a bar, assuming he's drinking age.



Some people just like to argue. Not me. I won't let someone insult me/family/friend, but won't "take the bait" on such crap. "Fords better that Chev's"...I mean really..who gives a rat's ass? Life's to short. Politics is a joke. They all want $$ and fame. Don't care crap about us. Why argue?

Make Love, not War.  Or have a beer. Chill out. Agree to disagree....Have I said this before?


----------



## berniebike

Freqman1 said:


> So some of you may have seen the girls blue (1955) Phantom I have listed here as well as EBay. So today I get the following message from jamebrannons-0:
> *New message from: jamebrannons-0 (33View attachment 1036878)*
> *What is the Serial Number on this Bike?*
> *Look under the Crank Housing for it.*
> 
> 
> 
> I reply
> *New message to: jamebrannons-0*
> *I'm guessing you are new to classic bikes. Starting in 1952 Schwinn moved the serial number to the left rear drop out. The serial is T82597 putting the frame date at 20-25 Oct 1955. Thanks for your interest.*
> 
> He responds
> *New message from: jamebrannons-0 (33View attachment 1036879)*
> *On the contrary..My Dad was a Schwinn Dealership...*
> *I own 31 Schwinn bicycles..*
> *10 of them are Phantoms.. All are restored as originals..*
> *Your Bike is no where as regards color..color by*
> *segment/scheme/shade of originalbikes..even*
> *Handle bars are questionable..if yours started out as original,*
> *you have missed your..objective of repaint,etc..good luck*
> *with your misguided offering.*
> 
> My reply (he's starting to piss me off now...)
> *New message to: jamebrannons-0*
> *So you mean to tell me that you own 10 Phantoms an you didn't know they moved the serial in 1952? I have seven original Phantoms along with Aerocycle, Deluxe Autocycle. Cycleplane, Motobike and that's just the Schwinn's. You, my friend, are dillusional. I would hate to see your "restorations". Talk to Bob Ujszaszi about my bike and see what he says. BTW if you don't know who he is you don't know anything about Schwinns. Post your bikes up on the Classic and Antique Bicycle Exchange (CABE) forum and lets see what ya got. *
> 
> His final response
> *New message from: jamebrannons-0 (33View attachment 1036880)*
> *You go F*** yourself..They moved the i.d. location early in year from original location...You want someone to post their owner-ships for you and all to see?*
> *Time you take a lesson in security. You want to sell something as a valuable original...then restore it just as it came out to sh*theads like you.*
> 
> 
> *Obviously James has issues and probably didn't do well in school. I put him on my blocked bidder list. Just thought I would share in case anyone else runs into this tool. V/r Shawn*



check his feedback too.
no feedback as  a seller.33 positives but he hasnt left any for his buys.wasnt ebay based on feedback years ago?


----------



## 50 Phantom Newbie

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> I believe social media has a lot to do with James's problem. Faceplant, twitter, snapchat et al have fostered a corrosive atmosphere regarding how people interact with strangers on the internet. If you contradict or disagree with people these days they instantly get defensive and take it as an assault on the core of their humanity.
> I see it happen all the time here on this website. People didn't used to be that way not that long ago.



Very true, and these same people can’t differentiate between being online and the outside real world. The people who give their opinions without being asked for it.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Freqman1 said:


> So some of you may have seen the girls blue (1955) Phantom I have listed here as well as EBay. So today I get the following message from jamebrannons-0:
> *New message from: jamebrannons-0 (33View attachment 1036878)*
> *What is the Serial Number on this Bike?*
> *Look under the Crank Housing for it.*
> 
> 
> 
> I reply
> *New message to: jamebrannons-0*
> *I'm guessing you are new to classic bikes. Starting in 1952 Schwinn moved the serial number to the left rear drop out. The serial is T82597 putting the frame date at 20-25 Oct 1955. Thanks for your interest.*
> 
> He responds
> *New message from: jamebrannons-0 (33View attachment 1036879)*
> *On the contrary..My Dad was a Schwinn Dealership...*
> *I own 31 Schwinn bicycles..*
> *10 of them are Phantoms.. All are restored as originals..*
> *Your Bike is no where as regards color..color by*
> *segment/scheme/shade of originalbikes..even*
> *Handle bars are questionable..if yours started out as original,*
> *you have missed your..objective of repaint,etc..good luck*
> *with your misguided offering.*
> 
> My reply (he's starting to piss me off now...)
> *New message to: jamebrannons-0*
> *So you mean to tell me that you own 10 Phantoms an you didn't know they moved the serial in 1952? I have seven original Phantoms along with Aerocycle, Deluxe Autocycle. Cycleplane, Motobike and that's just the Schwinn's. You, my friend, are dillusional. I would hate to see your "restorations". Talk to Bob Ujszaszi about my bike and see what he says. BTW if you don't know who he is you don't know anything about Schwinns. Post your bikes up on the Classic and Antique Bicycle Exchange (CABE) forum and lets see what ya got. *
> 
> His final response
> *New message from: jamebrannons-0 (33View attachment 1036880)*
> *You go F*** yourself..They moved the i.d. location early in year from original location...You want someone to post their owner-ships for you and all to see?*
> *Time you take a lesson in security. You want to sell something as a valuable original...then restore it just as it came out to sh*theads like you.*
> 
> 
> *Obviously James has issues and probably didn't do well in school. I put him on my blocked bidder list. Just thought I would share in case anyone else runs into this tool. V/r Shawn*



Well Shawn, It's like Iv'e been saying all along about the FEEBAY  EHOLES. This guy Just upholds all the SUBSTANDARD Jerkoffs i have to deal with on their moronic Scumbag on that beloved {not so much }Web site that i now call SCREW BAY!!!! Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

berniebike said:


> check his feedback too.
> no feedback as  a seller.33 positives but he hasnt left any for his buys.wasnt ebay based on feedback years ago?



Yes. Not so much now. Razin. 


kreika said:


> I wish you’d kept feeding the fire Shawn. It’s good for a laugh.



Fight fire WITH Fire, i always say. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

THE STIG said:


> another wizard
> 
> View attachment 1038339



SLUG FEST!! I like IT!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Euphman06 said:


> This is kind of like (to an exaggerated degree) all the nice people out there that will fight you tooth and nail on their fork being clearly bent. "Came that way from the factory". Ok buddy, whatever you say...



BENT , Just like DONALD J!! Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

catfish said:


> Meth is a real problem.



No Kidding!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I think that is a reference to "Transactions "    ( Buying and Selling Total )          Anyhoo...............Thanks ,  Shawn for sharing what happened with this "Expert"



EXPERT WHAT? Not so much. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

barnyguey said:


> Wow! His problem is he doesn't know what he doesn't know. I meet lots of people like that. I know the more I learn about these old treasures, the less I think I know. Barry



Ride On. Barry. Thanks for that. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Freqman1 said:


> I probably should have just let it go but decided not to give stupidity a free pass today! I’d still love to see his “restored” bikes. V/r Shawn



ME TOOOO! Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Freqman1 said:


> So some of you may have seen the girls blue (1955) Phantom I have listed here as well as EBay. So today I get the following message from jamebrannons-0:
> *New message from: jamebrannons-0 (33View attachment 1036878)*
> *What is the Serial Number on this Bike?*
> *Look under the Crank Housing for it.*
> 
> 
> 
> I reply
> *New message to: jamebrannons-0*
> *I'm guessing you are new to classic bikes. Starting in 1952 Schwinn moved the serial number to the left rear drop out. The serial is T82597 putting the frame date at 20-25 Oct 1955. Thanks for your interest.*
> 
> He responds
> *New message from: jamebrannons-0 (33View attachment 1036879)*
> *On the contrary..My Dad was a Schwinn Dealership...*
> *I own 31 Schwinn bicycles..*
> *10 of them are Phantoms.. All are restored as originals..*
> *Your Bike is no where as regards color..color by*
> *segment/scheme/shade of originalbikes..even*
> *Handle bars are questionable..if yours started out as original,*
> *you have missed your..objective of repaint,etc..good luck*
> *with your misguided offering.*
> 
> My reply (he's starting to piss me off now...)
> *New message to: jamebrannons-0*
> *So you mean to tell me that you own 10 Phantoms an you didn't know they moved the serial in 1952? I have seven original Phantoms along with Aerocycle, Deluxe Autocycle. Cycleplane, Motobike and that's just the Schwinn's. You, my friend, are dillusional. I would hate to see your "restorations". Talk to Bob Ujszaszi about my bike and see what he says. BTW if you don't know who he is you don't know anything about Schwinns. Post your bikes up on the Classic and Antique Bicycle Exchange (CABE) forum and lets see what ya got. *
> 
> His final response
> *New message from: jamebrannons-0 (33View attachment 1036880)*
> *You go F*** yourself..They moved the i.d. location early in year from original location...You want someone to post their owner-ships for you and all to see?*
> *Time you take a lesson in security. You want to sell something as a valuable original...then restore it just as it came out to sh*theads like you.*
> 
> 
> *Obviously James has issues and probably didn't do well in school. I put him on my blocked bidder list. Just thought I would share in case anyone else runs into this tool. V/r Shawn*



That should be CLUELESS TOOLESS!! Razin.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

razinhellcustomz said:


> EXPERT WHAT?




    Expert  B.S. 'er !!      I was trying to be polite on that post...............


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Gotch ya Curtis. Razin.


----------



## DaGasMan

We never actually did learn what the serial numbers were. Sigh. I guess we never will. All he had to do was look. Oh, now I see the problem. He would have to “do” something. Well, the jokes on him because I wasn’t interested anyways.


----------



## Freqman1

DaGasMan said:


> We never actually did learn what the serial numbers were. Sigh. I guess we never will. All he had to do was look. Oh, now I see the problem. He would have to “do” something. Well, the jokes on him because I wasn’t interested anyways.



The serial number was included in my first response.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

5760rj said:


> ah come on everybody, give this guy a little lead way, it's very possible that his dad was a Schwinn dealer, he just didn't meantion that it was in a hobby store selling 1/16" scale size model kits, and we all know how hard it is to find the serial number on thoes, as well as frankinstein the mummy, werewolf and many others. as for his Bad attitude and potty mouth is a result of his dad never permitting him to open the boxes to play with them, and thus....trolls ebay with frustration of issues on Schwinn phantom serial numbers that never matched the Franklin Mint ones......View attachment 1039765
> 
> View attachment 1039766
> View attachment 1039768



Very funny guys!!! Razin.


----------



## DaGasMan

I am humbled and apologetic. I just wanted to play too. I read my reply and it was actually more hurtful than I intended. Sorry about that.


----------

